# Any new Fatca filing requirements for 2016?



## P123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about new Fatca requirements coming for the 2016 reporting period? Anything besides the the FBAR and 8938 for individual tax filers? 

I already missed the boat once and had to do the streamlined package. Just trying to keep myself updated. :eyebrows:

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Haven't heard anything "new" for the 2016 reporting year - but I suppose we'll get more details next January or so, when the forms and instructions come out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Philipp123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about new Fatca requirements coming for the 2016 reporting period? Anything besides the the FBAR and 8938 for individual tax filers?
> 
> ...


The only change so far is the date for FBAR reporting. Starting in 2017 (ie reporting 2016) it will be April 15 instead of June 30 and filers will be able to seek a six-month extension of the deadline. Similar to individual income tax returns, U.S. citizens and residents living abroad will receive an automatic extension of time to file the FBAR until June 15, with an additional four-month extension available to October 15.


----------



## P123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies!


----------

